# Snowlep's in labor?



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

She's going under a tiny corner shelf in the room and does NOT want to be put in a carrier. The dog was acting funny yesterday all through today, whimpering, crying, throwing fits and all. An hour ago my sister came yelling about Snowlep being in labor. She meowed kind've loudly at me today when I went in there to feed them, but that's all, and she ate like normal when I fed her. She didn't show ANY signs at all, so I couldn't prepare anything for her. I mean we didn't even know she was pregnant until she got a little bigger. We took her and Harley from our old house. I don't know what to do with Harley. Harley is Snowlep's 15-week-old daughter from the last litter. Will it be okay to leave her in there or...? Because snowlep got up and wandered around after putting her 2nd kitten under the shelf, I don't know if she's looking for me, or wants help, or wants Harley to be with her. Because my sister and I switched rooms for this week.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

How old is Snowlep? I don't see you mention her in your posts before...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She had a litter 15 weeks ago and she's whelping again?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's just wrong.


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

She was a feral stray. We just moved here last month. Mom didn't want her to keep having kittens, or get ran over or dumped back in the neighborhood we used to live in. She was becoming more and more domesticated, so Mom took her as well. It was a last minute decision. We didn't find out she was pregnant until she got bigger. I guess that's how it happens with strays. But we were waiting until she had her kittens to get her spayed and didn't want a cat abortion.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

ChiTori,

I'd suggest keeping Harley totally away and seperated from Snowlep. Even if Snowlep is very affectionate to you, she won't likely accept Harley (or any other animals in the household). 

Please be aware that taking care of a pregnant kitty and her brand new litter will take quite a bit of your time, cost (for food, supplies, vet care, etc) and a lot of patience and diligence. You'll also need to consider Harley's needs and play and interact with him too, while all of this is going on! I personally haven't done this, so I can't really give you much advice. Hope others who have had experience can add more or correct me to further help you if you decide you really want to go through this. (Other option would be to seek a no-kill shelter willing to take in a pregnant stray such as Snowlep.)

I hope whatever you decide, it's all in the best interest of Snowlep (and Harley)! Please keep us posted!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

My only advice for you and your sister is to keep calm. Yelling will only stress you and your mum (and the cat) out.

Cats normally know what to do, and hopefully you will only need to give her a quiet place, plenty of good food and clean water. But bear in mind that things can go wrong and you may need to rush her to the emergency vet.

I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

She ate the first one I'm guessing, I don't see it anywhere. It looked kind've like the naked mole rat from Kim possible, it may have been premature? 
The second one was orange, also born last night. We thought she was done(back when we lived in Texas we'd see her pregnant but would never see the kittens, especially months after, so we assume none of her litters made it, or if they did, few survived), but just now my sister came and told me she had two more, they look like little black ones! She's still cleaning herself, so there might be more coming. I think us taking her in and feeding her has been good for her, you know? We feed her every day, she has her litterbox, a window to gaze out, fresh water free of oil and leaves.. crazy cat ladies and a chihuahuah that love her. I think she's doing good! I'll be dusting her and the other two this week with Diatomaceous Earth, since the fleas are coming in from all the traffic, probably mixing it up with her food as well. 
Yeah we have a trading post here in Oklahoma through the radio, we'll be giving them away through there. Then whoever is left we're probably going to give to Ark, who will also be spaying/neutering Snowlep, Harley, and our other cat Link. Yeah I've been playing with Harley, of course I will! she's my baby girl <3 
I gave her a bath and for the first time in the whole 15 weeks, she's purred(LOUD, not just the short prr prr) and given me tons of love and affection, I'm not sure if it's because Mama's giving birth, or because I bathed her and gave her attention? But it's making me happy 
She hasn't been anywhere near her Mama, so I think she knows what's going on. She's being a good girl and keeping her distance from mama.
I'll keep you guys updated, whoever would like to be ^^

Also: Yeah we're calm. We've been through it before when she had Harley(she just gave birth outside, away from us). Last night we were just panicked because we had nothing ready for her and she showed no signs. Kind've traumatic when you're sitting there and the cat just pops a kitten out like nothing.


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

Welp, she's had 5. Two orange, one that looks like Harley, one that looks like her, and a solid blue one. The blue and orange two she put into our sight on the floor. We called her to come get them, she took the grey one, but left the orange one and put the grey one down on her way back to the other kits. Any idea why she did this?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Most likely she is overwhelmed/too young/had another litter too soon - any or all of the above. Like you said, probably few kittens from her other litters survived which does not speak well for her mothering skills, poor baby. If you want these kittens to live you will most likely have to take an active role and take care of them yourselves.


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

She probably is, there were tom cats and barely any food back where she was, so the litters couldn't have been too safe. This is the first time that many have survived. I'm just glad she can be spayed after this.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pictures plz! ^_^


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

She's under the bed at the moment, but I'll try to get some in as soon as I can!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Be sure to keep her in the house. When the babies are about 3-4 weeks old, she will go into heat. She will probably wail and cry and try to escape. She will probably drive you bonkers.  Keep an extra close eye on her at that time and don't let her out.


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

Oh trust me, she ain't goin' NOWHERE. That's why the male cat's in the other room. We ain't tryin to have no more babies. *snaps*


----------

